# Raw eggs?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I tried giving mine raw egg once. I'm sure the part that got swallowed was very nourishing. They now get their eggs cooked, at least until I persuade them to wear snoods ... 

I don't think raw eggs will do dogs any harm, and they are an excellent food source. Feeding just the whites long term would be inadvisable as they would cause an imbalance, but they are balanced out by the yoke. Or cook them, as I do!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley gets one every week.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

My mini gets 2-3 whole raw eggs every week.


----------



## iuhippiechick (Jun 9, 2012)

I can see where the raw egg by itself would be a mess. Seems like it's not too bad with the canned food/yogurt/fish oil combo.

Stupid newbie question...what's a snoods?

Also, I'm trying to decide if I should continue feeding Life's Abundance kibble as part of her daily diet, or switch to something I can find local like Evo, Taste of the Wild or Orijen. Any suggestions?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I feed raw eggs. I used to feed raw egg 3 times a week on schedule. Years ago I had a dog that ate a whole egg - in shell - in one gulp. I wish I had video of it! Sometimes I would give him 2 or 3 eggs a day because it was so funny to watch!

My mpoo gets an occassional raw egg, whenever I think of it (which is not often).


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

I used to feed my danes raw eggs about once a week and they would leave the shell ! I havent tried it with the poodles but plan on it soon.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Do you think there is added benefit to giving it raw? Cooked is so much neater.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> Do you think there is added benefit to giving it raw? Cooked is so much neater.


Yeah, you don't have to cook it! :lol:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

A snood is a sort of elastic ear-hair protector -- do a google search for "poodle snood" and you'll understand immediately.

Keeping Beau's ears free of food can be a challenge, and his ear fringes are nothing compared to what people on this forum who show in conformation have to contend with. Imagine feeding raw meaty bones to a dog with 8 inches or more of floor sweeping hair!

Oh, we always whip up an extra egg when making scrambled in the morning. Beau expects his tribute!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't think there is much difference nutritionally between cooked and raw - I would go for whichever you find easiest, or your dog prefers. I usually either scramble them, or make a mini omelette.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

I feed raw eggs often, as I raise chickens and have plenty. One thing, tho..you should never give raw egg WHITE to puppies, only the yolk..or else cook it. The avitin (sp?) in the white inhibits protein uptake. Adult dogs can process both.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Biotin deficiency
"Another question that often comes up in discussions about home-prepared canine diets has to do with the avidin in raw egg whites causing a biotin deficiency, but there is no need to worry. Egg yolks contain biotin, which balances out the avidin in the egg whites when you feed whole eggs. Cooking, however, deactivates avidin and may make egg whites more digestible, so it’s also fine to feed eggs that are soft- or hard-boiled, or lightly scrambled. " Dogaware.com


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

I feed raw eggs to pups when they are first learning to eat. I mix a combo with plain, full fat yogurt, and Origen. Our pups also get to chew on marrow bones form the shanks. I take this meat off and grind it for pups, and add it also, to the mix for pups. I do not find it bad, mess wise. They eat with gusto! 
Our eggs come from farm, free range hens.

Mom gets egg, shell and all. If she needs the extra calcium, she eats the shell. The mom also gets plenty of chicken backs and legs quarters to ensure plenty of nutritious milk, and keep her body in good shape. This is in addition to her regular food.

Paragon


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

All the time. We have chickens in our back yard and have more eggs then we know what to do with. Our guys get raw eggs a few times a week- they will eat them whole. WE had to teach them how to do that though. Most egg shells we use in the house get fed to the dogs as treats as well


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tiger had a raw egg mixed with his turkey neck and ground raw bison this morning! YUM!

I don't give Millie raw eggs as often as Tiger because she doesn't need the extra calories.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I made my snoods with old P.J. leg bottoms. They work great, I got them at Goodwill for hardly nothing.


----------

